# Betta fish swollen stomach & red streaks in fins.



## graceworks4u2 (Jul 27, 2010)

Can you help me with my betta? I will try to upload pics. He is in a 6.5 gal tank with filter and temp stays around 78-80. A couple of weeks ago I noticed a very long white "string" hanging between his pelvic fins along with a large white "lump" of something around the entrance. The end of the string had two small pieces of the blue stone that was at the bottom of his tank. It looked to me as if he may have swallowed the stone pieces and they had punctured out through his side??? I don't know but after that dropped off, he was left with a large belly and red streaking in his fins! He is eating and pooping normally and seems to still be energetic and content. I have been using Aquarium Salt, StressCoat and tried BettaFix for a week or so. Also doing partial water changes once a week, but the swelling and redness stays about the same. Any suggestions or thoughts?


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Don't use bettafix most people on here don't recommend it because it can damage the betta's labyrinth organ, i'm not sure if short term use would drastically hurt it but if used extensively then it can.

I'm not sure what it is, I was going to suggest maybe he was constipated but to me that looks like a growth of some sort. Have you tried quarantining him with AQ salt and doing 100% daily water changes?


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Since this is kind of related to the problem I just got home and realized I might have.

When I left for class the betta was fine. When I just got back, he seems to have a long stringy white thing hanging from his anal area and it seems to have a little bit of something at the end?  He's still lively and flaring at me and everything but if this is the start to something internal I want to get it taken care of ASAP.

He still seems fine, I'm about to do a 100% water change of his 2.5 gallon tank since he's due for one. Tank is heated at about 79 degrees, silk plants. Not filtered.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Is it poop, or does it look like a worm?

White poop is a symptom of internal parasites, 

Has he had a loss in appetite or erratic swimming? 

Threadlike worms coming from the fish tail area, along with bloating can be a sign of roundworm these live in the intestines and should be treated carefully. 

However, i'm no expert just something I have picked up over the months


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Attached is a picture of it. It's a clear strand with something at the end? No lethargy, no bloat. Being as erratic as he normally is, just swimming all over the place.

Is it safe to do a water change?

Edit: Just fed him a pellet. Still as snappy at his food as usual.


----------



## graceworks4u2 (Jul 27, 2010)

He is pooping every time I feed him and it's a brownish red color not. He eats all his food and is very energetic. What you are seeing in the photo that looks like a growth, is actually his fin. That fin hasn't been healthy since I got him. It now has a little white spot on it again. I have tried 100% water change twice. And I keep Aquarium salt with every change. I only used the Bettafix for about a week. It has been suggested to use Tetracycline and Fungus Eliminator, but I just want to make sure all that is needed before I put him through medicating again. Also, I was feeding him frozen brine shrimp when it started. Now I'm just using flakes.


----------



## Astro277 (Jul 18, 2010)

You could try to give him a de-shelled pea if you think he is constapated. Its safe and usually only reccomended when a fish is constapated.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Yes, I would recommend feeding him a blanched pea to clear his system before trying to medicate him. He could be constipated. Meds stress the fish out a lot and should be avoided unless you are quite sure it is not something that can be cured with a pea and AQ salt. One of my guys was very bloated and had whitish poo. I fasted him, fed him a pea, and started feeding him better quality food and now he is fine.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hmm, okay. So a blanched pea and hope for the best. Do you think it's safe to change his water? Would it stress him? He's still very active and he's fed Attison's Betta Food. 2-3 pellets in the morning, 2-3 at night, fasted 1 day a week.

Edit: Now it's longer and white. o.o


----------

